# Why Is There An Antenna On My Modem?



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't have any wireless connections on my equipment; everything is connected with USB cables.

So what is the Antenna on my Modem used for?

Thanks,
Hal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2018)

It is if you want WIFI..


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes . I use my tablets as well for Internet and my cell phone.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey Ken N Tx,

Do you mean that the antenna transmits the same signals _over the air _that the Modem sends through the cable to my computer? 

Also, is WIFI something that you need or want?

My computer system consists of the Tower, the Modem, the Monitor, and the Printer.

 I need nothing else!

Hal


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2018)

Perhaps it's relaying what you do on the 'Net to the NSA? 

Or maybe it's to help your neighbors tap into your 'Net connection for free? 


Don't mind me - I'm just a little paranoid.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey Ken N Tx,
> 
> Do you mean that the antenna transmits the same signals _over the air _that it sends over the cable to my computer?
> 
> ...


Your system is fine..If you buy a laptop,tablet or Kindle then your home will have WIFI..


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

Well thank Jehovah for that! 

I don't want a Laptop or a Tablet or a Kindle!

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey Ken N Tx,
> 
> Do you mean that the antenna transmits the same signals _over the air _that the Modem sends through the cable to my computer?
> 
> ...



Your modem is probably hard wired to your computer.  You don't need the antenna.  

Check.  You probably have a yellow cable connected to your modem and then to your computer.

If you have portable stuff that you use like a cell phone or a tablet, then you need Wi Fi to connect to the outside world.

If you don't then just keep on trucking as long as you are happy with what you have.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 7, 2018)

you know what usb is but cant figure out what an antenna is? It sounds like you are trying to pull someones leg here. Are you really that big O dickwad?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 7, 2018)

Yo Camper6,

Yes, my Modem has a yellow cable connected to my Computer. 

I shall continue driving my Truck, as I am happy with that setup!

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 7, 2018)

_
Listen, Deucemoi, my impolite friend:_

I was an Electronics Engineer for 36 years, working in Aerospace Test Labs for Boeing and McDonnell-Douglas.

My work involved Antenna Range testing, where Radiation Patterns were recorded on scale aircraft, as well as Antenna Gain, Directivity, and Impedance, as well as Wind Tunnel, Altitude, Environmental, and Gunnery Range testing for Civil and Military aircraft. 

I maintained a Secret Clearance during this time, and I was also a Ham Radio Operator.  (N6CEY)

 No...I don't know a thing about antennas, and please watch your language on this Forum!

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Yo Camper6,
> 
> Yes, my Modem has a yellow cable connected to my Computer.
> 
> ...



Fold the antenna down on your modem.  You wont miss it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2018)

It's kinda like air bags, they are there if you need them.  I've held a Ham license for 38 years too.  I didn't see your call on QRZ.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey AZ Jim,

I let my Ham license expire about 15 years ago. I just got tired of the 2-Meter repeater scene.

73,
Hal


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey AZ Jim,
> 
> I let my Ham license expire about 15 years ago. I just got tired of the 2-Meter repeater scene.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh.  Well if VHF was your only operation I can understand.  That's the CB of ham radio as I am sure you know.  HF is much more challenging although I did work some 2meter and 440 as well.  73 OM...


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 8, 2018)

I have no visible antenna (aerial is my word for it), but I do have WIFI.  My Kindle Paperwhite often shows 3g, however, particularly when I first turn it on.  Sometimes my Kindle shows nothing at first, but it does after it warms up.  I usually have it in airplane mode when I'm using it, but not when I'm at my computer which is in another room.  I often order samples and I like them to be ready to read.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 8, 2018)

if you were such a great 'antenna engineer' why post such a stupid question?
by the way I am not your friend!


----------



## Macfan (Feb 8, 2018)

Hal, sounds like you're not using, or needing, the wifi capability of your modem. That's fine. However, unbeknownst to you, you may be providing free wifi to anyone near you, or anyone that gets near to you (via vehicle). Since you don't need / use it, you probably haven't bothered to set any security for it, such as password or pass key access. Without those, anyone within range can access the internet through your system. Not wanting to cause concern where there may not be a need for it but thought it was worth mentioning. My modem (Router) came with a hardwired pass code, maybe yours did too. If that's the case, then no worries.

Don...


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 8, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Hal, sounds like you're not using, or needing, the wifi capability of your modem. That's fine. However, unbeknownst to you, you may be providing free wifi to anyone near you, or anyone that gets near to you (via vehicle). Since you don't need / use it, you probably haven't bothered to set any security for it, such as password or pass key access. Without those, anyone within range can access the internet through your system. Not wanting to cause concern where there may not be a need for it but thought it was worth mentioning. My modem (Router) came with a hardwired pass code, maybe yours did too. If that's the case, then no worries.
> 
> Don...


Only if you have the password can you access another wifi. The provider has probably set a password. I doubt a provider would allow a naked modem which everyone can access.Altough you can access a wifi site it doesn't mean you can access the computers files.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 9, 2018)

Mac fan is absolutely correct about this ! 
When you look at available wifi networks, somewill appear padlocked and some will look like they are unlocked, and then anyone can get into that wifi if they are close enough to you to access your wifi. 
I think that people are becoming more aware of the necessity of having a secure wifi connection. 

I actually had this happen to me several years ago, even though I thought the security was set up on our modem.  I can’t remember what had happened that it was not turned on; maybe the computer had crashed and we had not reset the wifi security after we got it working again. 
What would happen, as I remember, is that about 9 am every morning, my computer would slow down so bad that it almost stopped connecting. 
I could not figure out what was happening, so I finally explained it to my daughter (the Guruette) and she checked the wifi and said the password on my wifi was gone, and she re-set it for me again, and then everything was fine. 
I don’t think that someone was trying to access my computer, they were just getting free wifi because mine was unlocked , and even though I was using a wired computer, it was seriously affecting my internet speed.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

So they are using your wi fi signal?  So what?  It doesn't cost you anything.  If you live close to a commercial establishment that has free wi fi access you have it made.  It cost's you nothing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2018)

If your neighbor is using your wifi, they can access your entire computer files.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> If your neighbor is using your wifi, they can access your entire computer files.



I'm going to challenge you on that.  If I'm sitting in Safeway and there is someone else using the public wi fi, besides me and accessing the internet, can I access that person's files unless I know the email or whatever identity and the password?

No they cannot unless they have access to my password.  There are all kinds of people in my apartment and I can see their wi fi sign ins but unless I know the passwords I can't get into their files.

Otherwise I wouldn't have to pay for my wi fi would I?  I could just use theirs.

There's a lot of misconceptions about privacy on a network and how safe they are.  It's not open house.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm going to challenge you on that.  If I'm sitting in Safeway and there is someone else using the public wi fi, besides me and accessing the internet, can I access that person's files unless I know the email or whatever identity and the password?
> 
> No they cannot unless they have access to my password.  There are all kinds of people in my apartment and I can see their wi fi sign ins but unless I know the passwords I can't get into their files.
> 
> ...


Passwords are hacked or stolen every day so I'll continue to worry about access.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2018)

The password is for the router only, it is my understanding that they cannot get into you computer they just get internet like you do at McDonald's.


----------



## Macfan (Feb 9, 2018)

Happyflowerlady understood my point. The more people that gain access through the same wifi point, throughput slows considerably. For example, 10 minutes to download a file that should normally take less than a minute. I allow Family and Friends to use the wifi that I pay for but, Camper6, why should I allow complete strangers a free ride?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2018)

My understanding is that free public wifi such as at Target can be used by another user to get into the website one is using, unless that website is a secure website using hpps. No other files should be able to be accessed if you're not on them.  Even with home wifi, I will not purchase on a website where the purchase page does not have the secured designation. I complained to one and they said that yes, it was secured, but it was not. Now after some time, I see that their purchase page does have the hpps designation. 
At home, my wifi does have a WPA Key, a very long one. And all the other wifi addresses I see are all secured.  I'm not really sure however, about what is a VPN.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2018)

Olivia said:


> My understanding is that free public wifi such as at Target can be used by another user to get into the website one is using, unless that website is a secure website using hpps. No other files should be able to be accessed if you're not on them.  Even with home wifi, I will not purchase on a website where the purchase page does not have the secured designation. I complained to one and they said that yes, it was secured, but it was not. Now after some time, I see that their purchase page does have the hpps designation.
> At home, my wifi does have a WPA Key, a very long one. And all the other wifi addresses I see are all secured.  I'm not really sure however, about what is a VPN.


Virtual Private Network


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Virtual Private Network



I still don't really understand what it is, how to get it, and is it legal.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 9, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Passwords are hacked or stolen every day so I'll continue to worry about access.[/QUOTE
> 
> Unless you shut your computer down completely you are vulnerable to hackers no matter what you do.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 10, 2018)

I wish this thread would end...I'm sorry I started it!

Hal


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Happyflowerlady understood my point. The more people that gain access through the same wifi point, throughput slows considerably. For example, 10 minutes to download a file that should normally take less than a minute. I allow Family and Friends to use the wifi that I pay for but, Camper6, why should I allow complete strangers a free ride?



If I visit my sisters house I use her wi fi. She is paying for it.

No one can access your wi fi unless you give them the password. Public wi fi is open. They advertise free wi fi.

If you go into settings, wi fi, you can see all the available networks. If a padlock is there you need a password to access that network. No padlock. Just sign in.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I wish this thread would end...I'm sorry I started it!
> 
> Hal


We are fine with it. It's clearing up a lot of questions.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> I wish this thread would end...I'm sorry I started it!
> 
> Hal


:lol: I know the feeling, Hal.


----------

